# Transportation to Club La Santa , Lanzarote, Canary Islands?



## abdibile (Dec 26, 2010)

I have booked a RCI exchange to Club La Santa on the island of Lanzarote.

On their website I read that timeshare owners get transportation from the airport to the club for free.

The RCI confirmation does not give any info if this is also valid for exchange guests. Unfortunately they dod not come back to my eMail inquiries.

Owners also have the right to book sports equipment a day in advance and other thing s that give them a head start compared to normal guests (booking through a travel agency).

Has anyone visited Club La Santa through an RCI exchange and knows which of the owner benefits are alos aplicable to RCI exchange guests?

Thanks!


----------



## Laurie (Dec 26, 2010)

I can't answer your inquiry about that specific resort, but I've been to Lanzarote, and Club La Santa was way off the beaten path. Car rental wasn't too expensive at the airport, and IMO a vehicle was imperative if you want to take advantage of everything the island has to offer, which is a lot - I really loved it there.

Did you email the resort directly? (can't tell whether you emailed the resort, or RCI). If they're not responding, try a phone call.


----------



## abdibile (Jan 29, 2011)

I finally was able to reach someone at the resort and was informed that RCI guests do not get free transportation and a taxi is €35 each way.

Renting a small car for two weeks is €230.

Not sure what to do as I am planning to stay at the resort most time and only take a few organized trips from the resort.

A public bus connection would be what I am looking for.


----------

